# Workbench



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Last winter's project
Hard maple & cherry from WV.









[/ATTACH]


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice Bench! 

How the heck do you keep that place so spotless!


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Had to clean it up for the pictures. 
Wood magazine may put it in the Feb 09 issue. "America's Best Home Workshop"
so they wanted clean pictures with very little in the background.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good luck!

I would probably clean my shop for that too!

Do you have more shop pictures you can show? Nice.

Nick


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Pictures & steps while building it. All the pictures I have are on a computer that died. I need to get the hard drive & see if I can salvage them. This may work. Let me know if it does.

http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223

http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238

http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=266

http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=309

http://www.woodworkingbuzz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=372


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's at home? How big is that space it looks huge!

I am totally cramped !


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice table and good luck with Wood Magazine!

That table is so nice I would be afraid to do anything on it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dave that is awesome if it were me I would want to use it. That would be in the living room. Beautiful wood working on that bench hope see it in Feb in my wood working book.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Very nicely done.  I was gonna say that it was missing something, (was too clean) but, you've clarified the reason. Best of luck with the pics for Wood mag. 

I especially like the joinery.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice workbench, it looks like it will be around for many years. I'll be on the look out for your pictures in Wood magazine.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice. I would want to eat the Thanksgiving meal off it.

SB


----------



## gelsee (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice bench, but are you really gonna work on that? I'd just sit back and marvel....or maybe set up tours.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Gary
Yea, I use it allot just not always a a woodworking bench. Dirty, cluttered & many scratches now. I did add cabinets to the underside.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/11951-project-made-me-want-router-table.html#post97944


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

BogeyDave,
that's a thing of beauty, so much so, I'd hate to use for woodwork!


All the best,
Henry,
(England UK)


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very awesome workbench, Dave!!


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Big JimAK
Good to see another Alaskan here.

Thanks Henry
Too late, used allot


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Nice looking workbench...better than most of us have in our dining rooms. Congrats...will be looking for you in the rags.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow,

That's a beauty Dave,

Ed......


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Ya' done it again Dave. That's for sure a beauty!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a great bench, wish I had that kind of free time and space.

Great Job!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful job Dave. That finish looks like an air hockey table but the vises give it away.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guy for the compliments
here's the finished picture (I added cabinets & some drawers)
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/11951-project-made-me-want-router-table.html#post97944


----------

